
Storj – Dropbox for the Future - cazzoduro
http://www.thecleverest.com/storj-dropbox-for-the-future/
======
RubberSoul
What are the legal issues around this? If I rent my hard drive and someone
puts child porn or pirated movies on it (even encrypted), could I be liable?

